# Rubber Knife



## squab73 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey, I'm not sure where to put this, but I belive this is the right place. Anyways, I'm trying to find a decent, sturdy, and realistic rubber training knife, but have unable to find one except for the Cold Steel Training and the CRKT Ultima Training. What I'm asking, is does anybody know of a 
"ecent, sturdy, and realistic rubber training knife" that is unique, or atleast not one of the above brands? Or even a CCW training knife?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2009)

I really like the Sharkee brand knives: They're hard plastic, comfortable, and durable.


----------



## tellner (Jan 20, 2009)

The favored training knife in our Silat class is the Good Cook brand silicone spatula







Seriously. It's rigid enough to be realistic but flexible enough so that it doesn't hurt too much. And believe me, after two or three hours of getting hit with a hard rubber knife the bruises lose their novelty. It's got a good shape and grip.

Most of all, it's cheap enough to be disposable, something like a buck on sale. 

Available at finer Walgreens everywhere.


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 20, 2009)

My instructor used to make his own with pool noodles , a plastic rod and gaffer tape . In Australia we call them pool noodles , they are those long round lengths of styrofoam stuff that kids play with in the pool .

 They are really cheap , he would get one of them and cut it to length and then shove the hollow plastic rod into the hollow center of the pool noodle making sure there is plenty of pool noodle left at the front for shock absorption .
 You then cut a bit more pool noodle and put it into the hollow bit at the front to make it more solid , and then gaffer tape it all up . Even with a ice hockey mask on , when you get a thrust in the face with one of them you sure do know about it .


----------



## arnisador (Jan 21, 2009)

We have pool noodles for our pool and I can see how this'd work!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 21, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I really like the Sharkee brand knives: They're hard plastic, comfortable, and durable.


 
I agree with you on this.


----------



## Drac (Jan 21, 2009)

These trainers are the most realistic and it is what we use..Unlike plastic there is no bend..


----------



## Drac (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is the contact..


----------

